# Backpack Blower Sprayer? Spray options for 1 acre



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Does anyone utlilize their backpack blower to spray apply chemical? I have a Stihl BR 380 and a commercial spreader but no ATV or tractor so I'm trying to figure out what would make sense to apply pre-emergent and occasional foliar fertilzation and soil conditioners to close to an acre of grass. Trying not to break the bank either. What are some good options?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> Does anyone utlilize their backpack blower to spray apply chemical? I have a Stihl BR 380 and a commercial spreader but no ATV or tractor so I'm trying to figure out what would make sense to apply pre-emergent and occasional foliar fertilzation and soil conditioners to close to an acre of grass. Trying not to break the bank either. What are some good options?


Backpack blower no. Bad idea. Use only for mosquito

Gas powered backpack sprayer contact greendoc. He has a nice setup


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I had a battery powered back pack sprayer towards the middle of the season to apply fungicide, herbicides, n-ext products, tnex, etc. i will continue to use the back pack sprayer on my slopes front lawn which will be convenient but to cover 30k square feet, I have to say that it took a few hours, which to me, time, it's extremely important since it's limited with a young family, summer obligations and mostly work. We all have these things in our lives.

Fast forward a couple months of being on this vital website with all these resources at our fingers, I read up on it and asked questions with helpful comments from everyone. That basically sealed the deal for me and I pulled the trigger on the gregson clark spreadermate. Built like a tank, 9 gallon reserve, 4 nozzle 80" coverage. The initial price is steep though but better than buying an ATV if you ask me. But with the peace of mind that the application are more Accurate, less time spraying, less frustration and better outcomes, that to me is worth the short term price sting. Being out for 2-3 hours spraying gets old quick.

I'm looking forward to using the spreadermate this 2019 season!


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@cglarsen I have a Gas Solo 433, it's nice because it gives you enough pressure to set up a boom and cover more ground. The downside is that it's expensive to get set up. It can also get heavy, around 70 pounds loaded up. If you have a flat yard the Spreader-Mate would be ideal. I have hills and am also spraying in the woods so the Spreader-Mate wasn't a fit for me.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Sca@Scagfreedom48z+ Quite a rig there...I have this Agri-Fab spreader - do you think that the tank would fit and function the same or does it require the Lesco model? Cannot find the dimensions on their website - if you have them on the tank that would be highly appreciated.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

high leverage said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone utlilize their backpack blower to spray apply chemical? I have a Stihl BR 380 and a commercial spreader but no ATV or tractor so I'm trying to figure out what would make sense to apply pre-emergent and occasional foliar fertilzation and soil conditioners to close to an acre of grass. Trying not to break the bank either. What are some good options?
> ...


Why bad idea? Too much drift/exposure?


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> > cglarsen said:
> ...


Very very fine mist with no accuracy.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> > cglarsen said:
> ...


Not accurate, no way to calibrate, and certainly don't want to inhale herbicides.

For the cost of some of the set-ups above you can almost pick up a used 100-200 gallon skid sprayer with 300-400 foot hose and do everything from spraying lawns, to shrubs, to trees.

If I didn't already have this https://westheffer.com/commercial-sprayers/space-saver-200.html and about 8 different hand pump backpack sprayers. I'd have either the Maruyama MS75 with a boom like greendoc or the Solo 433.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

@cglarsen

I can take the dimensions and get back to you for sure m. I know that the tank dimensions is made to pretty much fit the Lesco perfectly.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I have a Spreader Mate and I like it and Gregson Clark are great to deal with. But it's too small for my 30,000 square foot front lawn. I have to reload three times. So I have since bought a used higher capacity sprayer rig.

You may find "reloading" less frustrating than me. I did not attempt to go more concentrated than 0.9 gallon per 1000 square feets. Some have advocated that and it may well work. I have not tried it not wanting to concentrate stuff that much especially Tenacity which doesn't really dissolve anyway.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@gene_stl So, spill the beans...what did you upgrade to Gene?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I did post previously. It is a older Turf Tracker based on a Dixie Chopper zero turn. It has a 30 gallon Stainless tank. and a 15 gallon poly tank on the back. Has the same pump as the Spreader Mate . The sprayer needs a little work. It also has a Lesco spreader on the front. And its a dualie. My first sprays this spring will be with the older one (which is mounted on a Lesco Chariot power spreader but I would not be on this forum at all if I had to push anything on LawnZilla) whilst I beat the sprayer into submission.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=7054

All the used gear I have bought , I bought from farmers. They have been a pleasure to do business with. (The Lesco Chariot, this item and a ProMow five gang pull behind. This sprayer also solves my what to pull the ProMow with since it has heaver duty hydos than the Hustler and it has the dualies.
The Spreader Mate goes into this which is or will be for sale. Since you just joined you would have missed this thread.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1740

The Spreader Mate will fit the new one too so I probably won't sell that.


----------

